# Canuck Dog Ratings!!!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a bunch of people email me to check the CANUCK DOGS ratings on obedience/rally/conformation statistics in Canada. I was pleasantly surprised to find that Casey was the #12 Rally Dog in Canada and the #42 Obedience Dog--and only 7 in the top 50 obedience dogs did NOT already have their OTCH. Go, big guy, GO!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats Liz  That is awesome!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! That sounds great!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

VERY COOL!
Can you C&P the top obedience dogs so we can see them?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is the link to the site. It links to the rally, but you can also find the obedience and conformation from there.
http://www.canuckdogs.com/index.php?PageKey=f3a6eac8-af45-102d-92ab-237d0bbf9dd6&OBType=3


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks!
Slater's uncle Cajun is #3 obedience dog, Fisher's daughter Lacey is #16 obed dog and her owner's other dog Marlou is #17. I'm slowly catching on with this Canadian stuff. Lacey won the HIT of HITS competition last weekend.
How do they calculate the points?
Congrats!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no idea how they calculate the points...I was rather shocked to be on the list!
I guess they average the scores and divide by the number of trials???
Lacey must be one of Louise Bastien's dogs...she is an awesome trainer!!
I think she had two dogs in the HIT of HITS.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge congratulations! you guys are a great team!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both! It is a blast to find yourself on a list of a top anything! Keep up the great work!
Michelle


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

OKAY. so I figured out how points are calculated.
In obedience (and rally) it is by score: 4 pts for below 190, 5 pts. for 190-194, 6 pts for 195-199 and 8pts for 200. They multiply that by the number of trials. Only Q's count for good or evil. So if you enter lots (like we did in the Dec.-May period) and you get lots of Q's, you would do well. Great dogs taking this period off would fall in the ratings. It explains how we did so well in rally, which is not our forte!


----------

